# GenuineIntel BSOD



## Stumpedify (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello, I've been scouring through dumpfiles trying to diagnose the bsod I've been getting ever since installing my new graphics card (Sapphire 7970 Vapor-x) and was hoping somebody else would have a better idea about it than me.

To begin with, when I first installed the card, I was getting a bsod mentioning the atikmdag.sys driver. I cleaned the drivers off the system and reinstalled the latest ones again and that bsod stopped... only to be replaced with a different, more problematic one, specifying my cpu as the culprit. A stop x124 bsod. Note: this bsod only started up after I got rid of the atikmdag one.

The original atikmdag.sys bsod only happened while using IE10. the stop x124 one happens while watching fullscreen videos using the windows 8 video app or the youtube rt app. It also happens while playing one particular game in fullscreen (FFXIV: ARR) but I played right through Crysis 3 on full settings without a problem. If I play FFXIV in Borderless Windowed mode it doesn't seem to bsod.

I tried running driver verifier and it brought up a completely unrelated fault -- the dump file for it is included in the attachment -- related to HIDclass.sys. A solution to that one would be good, but I'm more concerned about the x124 error at this point.

I've checked for temps. The graphics card hangs around the 56c mark under full load while overclocked (It's the only thing overclocked on my system and the bsod still happens at stock) and the cpu temp and ambient temp of the case are around 26c, although I notice the temps of the cores hit 80c while doing a stress test with Prime95. I use the stock cooler for the cpu.

I did have an issue with my ram where the bios kept underclocking it from 1600 down to 1066, but I updated the bios and reset the settings, which fixed that. All of that was in the week before I got my graphics card though, so I don't think it is related. Not sure how I'd go about reversing the bios update anyway.

Anyway, I've gone on long enough. Hopefully somebody out there has an idea what to do...

----------------------------------

OS: Windows 8 Pro x64 full retail
Original OS: Windows 7 Home Edition OEM.
Age of System: 3 years -- with the exception of my 1 week old graphics card.
Age of OS installation: 4.5 months. I have not reinstalled since I got Windows 8.

CPU: Intel CoreI7 950 3.06Ghz
Video Card: Sapphire 7970 Vapor-X Ghz Edition
Power Supply: Corsair tx650w

System Manufacturer: Custom build.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

Aside from the verifier enabled dumps, all of them are WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124) which is a hardware only bugcheck.

However, before we continue or worry about 124, it's important to mention that in all of the verifier enabled dumps, it's flagging LGVirHid.sys which is the 
Logitech Gamepanel Virtual HID Device Driver. From what I know, and forgive me if I am wrong, the Gamepanel is that little thing on the side that you can use that has various different macro keys, correct? Labeled G1, G2, etc?

If that is the case, I am going to recommend either:

a) Ensuring that device is completely up to date software wise from Logitech's website as well as any other Logitech devices you may have.

b) *best case for testing* Removing this device from your system entirely and enable Driver Verifier again to see if you BSOD.

More importantly, if you were enabling Driver Verifier, and upon booting into Windosw, you were BSOD'ing almost immediately, this may be your issue here. Not too sure why it would be showing itself as a 124 when not enabled as verifier, never seen that much before. Again, the issue may be unrelated and we may just have another issue here needing to be fixed, but also it's possible.

wdcsam64.sys - Wed Apr 16 04:39:08 2008 (Western Digital External Drive RAID Manager. 2008 driver version has known BSOD issues in Windows). I would recommend updating this driver if possible from: WD Support / Downloads / Select Product

If not, uninstall this software.

If after this you are still having issues, and the next dump is a 124, we'll start looking into all of those to see if there's a pattern that points to a potential CPU fault here.

*Please note that from Mon-Fri I have class from 5 PM to 10 PM and will be unable to assist until I arrive back home. Please be patient*

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Stumpedify (Jun 17, 2013)

> From what I know, and forgive me if I am wrong, the Gamepanel is that little thing on the side that you can use that has various different macro keys, correct? Labeled G1, G2, etc?


That and the LCD display at the top of the keyboard. It's also the driver for the Logitech mouse buttons, and unfortunately for me, it was the most up to date version of the gamepanel software.

Anyway, thanks for replying. I have uninstalled it and now driver verifier passes. I don't get the HIDClass.sys BSOD at bootup.

I'm looking into that other driver you mentioned but don't see any way to remove it. I have one external HD, but if that is for raids, then it is only of use with multiple ones, correct? So I might as well just take it off, unless the hard drive requires it. I'm not even sure how it got on there in the first place, I never installed any of the software or drivers that came with the HD. Windows update must have done it, I suppose.

I looked on the WD website and didn't see a download for it under my drive. (2tb Western Digital My Book Essential) -- unless it is bundled in with something else, like the SES driver?

Okay, well guess I'll wait to see if the 124 BSOD happens again.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

Please forgive me, I have incorrectly described the driver. wdcsam64.sys is the Western Digital SCSI Arcitecture Model (SAM) WDM drive, not RAID. After further reading, it appears that there may be no update for this driver. If it comes down to it (further crashing), I will ask my fellow analysts if they have ever come across a solution to this driver problem.

For now though, let me know how the system performs since taking care of the HIDClass issue.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Stumpedify (Jun 17, 2013)

Unfortunately I got another 124 BSOD tonight, so it wasn't the Logitech gamepanel causing it.

here is the dump for that crash. I've also included another BSOD dump which is the ati driver crash that happens with IE10 -- turns out I didn't fix it after all, it's just being elusive. I'm not sure if there is anything that can be done about that one though.

And another thing which might be related. I was doing some stress tests with Prime95 and after ~5 mins of large ffts and blend tests, the computer freezes completely -- no BSOD -- it just stops and I get a frozen picture on the screen. Which makes me start to think there is something wrong with my ram, even though it passes with 0 errors in memtest86+. It doesn't freeze doing small ffts.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

Okay, so let's start focusing on the 124's now. I opened up at least ~4 124 dumps and all are unfortunately reporting Internal unclassified errors, which means it's not publicly documented (meaning I cannot troubleshoot this). However, I am going to go out on a limb here and say this is a CPU fault here. Before we label it as such though, we need to do a few things to be absolutely sure:

1. If you have any motherboard utilities installed (anything at all) UNINSTALL them as they will most definitely cause and interpret x124 BSOD's due to buggy drivers.

2. Running a !sysinfo cpuspeed your CPU appears to be at stock but just in case, if your system is overclocked in any way, please bring it to stock settings.

3. I know you said you've run Memtest86+, but I want you to run it for no less than ~8 passes:

Memtest86+:






> Download Memtest86+ here:





> http://www.memtest.org/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4. Enable Driver Verifier one last time and look out for any immediate crashes like there were back before we removed the Logitech device.

If after all of this, everything turns out fine aside from the 124's, given the Prime95 Blend / Large FFT's fails, I am going to say that we are dealing with a faulty CPU here.

Going to bed now, will check back tomorrow afternoon before classes.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Stumpedify (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey.

I'll run memtest again and leave it going overnight. The closest the CPU is to overclocking is turbo mode is enabled. I'll try disabling that. There aren't any motherboard utilities installed, windows 8 has its own chipset drivers that it insists on using -- refuses to install the intel chipset drivers that I used back on Windows 7.

Driver verifier doesn't bring up any errors at all since removing the Logitech gamepanel.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Motherboard brand and model are you running?
What Bios version?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Stumpedify said:


> Hey.
> 
> he closest the CPU is to overclocking is turbo mode is enabled.


Hi,

Great work mentioning that, actually. Turbo Mode is a VERY big causer of 124's like this, and I have seen them in the wild many times cause these problems myself.

Let me know how things are after disabling it.

Wrench, when I was running a sysinfo it appeared he had a prebuilt computer because the board manufacturer was OEM, so I couldn't recommend a BIOS update. It was Phoenix I believe?

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Stumpedify (Jun 17, 2013)

Okay, so Memtest did 9 passes, 0 errors.

My motherboard is an EVGA x58 SLI LE running bios version 83 released on 9-02-2011. 

If it is the CPU, then why now when it has been going fine for over 3 years? Can a fault like this develop over time? Just seems strange that it started after I put my new Sapphire 7970 Vapor-x graphics card in the PC. I was using a 470gtx before that.

There are two changes I made recently. I discovered that for some reason my bios settings had reverted to default and underclocked my ram speed down to 1067 when it should be 1600. When I fixed that by setting it to use the xmp profile, I also updated the bios at the same time. I'm more inclined to believe one of those two things to be the culprit over the CPU. But if the minidumps are saying CPU... then I guess it's starting to wear out?

EDIT: I put it together myself.

Here are my PC specs for future reference:

Intel CoreI7 950
EVGA x58 SLI LE
6gb 1600CAS8 Corsair Dominator DDR3
Sapphire 7970 Vapor-X Ghz Edition
Corsair tx650w Power Supply
320gb SATA2 WD HD
2tb WD My Book Essential


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,



> My motherboard is an EVGA x58 SLI LE running bios version 83 released on 9-02-2011.


Thanks, not sure why windbg wasn't reporting this? Anyway, I can't seem to find where you'd update drivers / BIOS for your board. Maybe Wrench can point you in the right direction. If not, I will hunt for you.



> If it is the CPU, then why now when it has been going fine for over 3 years? Can a fault like this develop over time?


First off, yes, hardware failures _definitely_ happen. It's a reason why we have warranties. However, as I mentioned before, this is the type of 124 that really can't be troubleshooted as a minidump + having the information not released to the public to be debugged and analyzed. 

That's why I mentioned let's go through other hardware hoops first before we really determine it's the CPU.



> There are two changes I made recently. I discovered that for some reason my bios settings had reverted to default and underclocked my ram speed down to 1067 when it should be 1600. When I fixed that by setting it to use the xmp profile, I also updated the bios at the same time. I'm more inclined to believe one of those two things to be the culprit over the CPU.


Updating the BIOS should not have done anything, however, the X.M.P _might_. I am going to recommend you clear the CMOS and start from scratch again to ensure everything is set to what it's supposed to be. When you get to setting the memory, set it to X.M.P. If you crash, try setting it manually to its timings and voltages rather than having it set to X.M.P. Some systems have to do that, it's strange, but it works.

If that doesn't work, you can try setting it to Automatic to see if your system is stable at default settings. If so, it may be something as simple as finding the right voltage for you, etc.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Stumpedify (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks like it is stable at automatic. Prime95 blend passed without freezing the computer this time.


Anyway, have to go to work now. Will do more tests when I get back.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

That's good to hear, we may have to offer a bit more voltage here & there at most if that's the case. We'll see : )

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The ram frequency would have changed back to defaults(as would have all bios settings) when you did the bios flash.

As a experiment try changing the PCIE frequency from the 100 default to 101 it's located in the bios under the* Frequency/Voltage Control Menu*.
I've seen it help in a similar situation with another ATI card upgrade.

Do you still have the Nvidia card?
Does it still work?


----------



## Stumpedify (Jun 17, 2013)

I think that's the case indeed, Patrick. From what I've read, my 3x2gb Corsair Dominator 1600CAS8 uses 1.65v, correct? I think my motherboard is only supplying it with 1.5v on auto settings.

I'll have to change that manually but just wanted to check with you that I should be pushing it up to 1.65v?


I reenabled turbo boost and did Prime95 again without any problems, so I think it's definitely the ram voltage.



@Wrench Yeah, I still have the 470gtx. It works fine. Why am I changing the PCIE frequency? Is that for the ati driver crash?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

What is the model # of your RAM? If you're sure it's supposed to be supplying 1.65v rather than 1.50v then you can go ahead and make that change. Do note that 1.65v is not a substantially high number, that's not what I meant, and lots of sticks require 1.65v these days.

I just mean before you make that change be sure that is the required voltage for your RAM before you do that otherwise you may kill your RAM if you over-volt it when it doesn't need to be.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Last time the PCIE frequency was the 0x124 cure.

DDR3 ram will run at a JDEC design standard speed of 1333 @ 1.5v


----------



## Stumpedify (Jun 17, 2013)

PJB said:


> What is the model # of your RAM?


 
CMP6GX3M3A1600C8 I think.



Yeah, everywhere I read says 1.65v so I tried it out. Prime95 didn't freeze the PC this time, but I got a whea_uncontrollable_error 4 mins into the blend test instead.

minidump attached, but it says much the same as the other ones.



I'm wondering if other settings in the bios are wrong. If I set everything up manually, what should I set it to in regards to latency, timing, etc? Because right now that's all left on auto, and I'm not sure if it is correct or not. 

I'll boot into bios and write it all down. BRB.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

Cosair says it should be run at 1.65v, so that's what it should be at. The x124 is still a Micro-Architectural Error // Internal unclassified. 

So the system ran Blend just fine at all Auto settings, right? But after you set it to its advertised settings + 1.65v, it failed in Blend?

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Stumpedify (Jun 17, 2013)

It went fine on auto settings, which lowers the speed to 1067mhz.


I put the voltage to 1.65v and put the speed back up to 1600mhz and it spat out that BSOD during the blend test.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

Did you do that manually? If so, set it to X.M.P, but this time, after setting it to X.M.P, make sure the voltage is 1.65v. If not, change it yourself. I think you should be able to change voltages if you want even if X.M.P is selected. Hopefully you can.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Stumpedify (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry, I did use the xmp.

But I just went through and set everything manually because I noticed XMP profile only changes the speed -- nothing else. 

I increased the CPU VTT from 0mv (what auto defaults to) to +150mv and it seems that worked. It passed Prime95 at 1600mhz without any BSOD or freezing.

Now just to see if the BSOD still happens during full screen games/videos.


So, fingers crossed it's fixed.


----------



## Stumpedify (Jun 17, 2013)

Played FFXIV all day today without any BSODs, which is a very good sign -- the game would cause frequent crashes in fullscreen before I increased the voltages, like on an hourly basis.

I think it's fixed. And I've also noticed the PC overall is performing much better. Everything is smoother loading and I'm getting higher fps.

Thanks for your help Patrick.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

Great to hear, thanks to Wrench also for providing hardware related assistance and popping in as well!!!

Please let me know if anything unfortunately changes and you begin to have issues.

Regards,

Patrick


----------

